# Australian Motorcycle Industry



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope to manage a motorcycle dealership in my future, or perhaps do something else in the motorcycle industry, can anyone tell me how the industry is doing?

And perhaps if anyone knows if Business-Economist (Microeconomics) is on the skill shortage list, I couldn't find it, but could find Macroeconomics (Focused on entire country's economy, where as microeconomics is at a business' perspective)


----------

